# Lake Conroe Destruction



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm not sure if y'all are aware of this but it has been decided to cut boat lane up Caney Creek, Lewis Creek, Little Lake Creek, Wiers Creek and up to the FM 1375 bridge. Their argument is that these Boat Lanes are needed for safety. I have several concerns and need your voice, if you agree, to stop this.
Concerns:
The northern third of the lake is the last undisturbed area. The boat lanes will invite the big boats, skiers, jet ski to run amok in the area. No longer will it be safe to jonboats, canoes, or kayaks. Camping on the west bank in the National Forest will never be the same. The wakes by these bigger boats will erode the unbulkheaded banks increasing the turbidity of the water. They've already did major damage to the lake's ecosystem with the introduction of the carp. Both the white bass and crappie numbers are down. Plus, when was the last time a sharelunker came out of Conroe? And finally, there are some bald eagles nesting on the north end. What's going to become of them if the traffic on the north end increases.
The above concerns also apply to the boat lanes up the creeks.

Also, check out Tim Cook (State Conservation Director Texas B.A.S.S. Federation Nation) blog.
http://angleradvocate.blogspot.com/

Heres the map.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think I would be concernd about it, it looks like a huge undertaking, I bet they don't get around to doing it in the next 10 years. I think alot of people that have lost there lower units on the upper end will not agree with you. And I don't think it is legal to sky in boat lanes, although I am not positive. It will make navigating the upper end safer. Seeing the water down this low I know I have been so lucky to have not hit anything up there, touch wood.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Not many sharelunkers since they killed the grass AGAIN a couple years back.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Boat lanes will just make it safer to run out there for everyone. 

If you want to make a worthwhile improvement to the lake. Quit stocking carp and allow the grass to grow


Cody C


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Bass fishing would increase, greatly, in quality, with less Carp, more grass. Don't they still have a Carp Tourney?


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Its not that hard to run from 1097 past 1375 and all the way to the river if you know where your going without slowing down. Ive done it 100's of times when the lake was at normal pool.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well *dpiper*, from what I know of you, I think you could catch big blue cats jugging in my bath tub.

It seems from a safety standpoint it would not be safe, with bigger boats going faster in smaller areas. I believe Conroe already has more safety concerns than many lakes. Your point of hurting the quality of the experience being out on the water for the smaller boats is true too. But what really seems crazy to me about this, with the economy and deficits the way they are.....aren't there more important things to spend the money on?


----------

